# fuel stabilizer (2 cycle)



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Fuel stabilizer mixed with gas + 2 cycle oil. 


Does fuel stabilizer mixed to correct mix with gas + 2 cycle in storage can have a thining or richer efect on 2 cycle engine performance ?




Thanks , Willie


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, it will not thin out the mix ratio or make it richer. Basically it helps slow down the lighter volatile agents from evaporating and helps prevent the chemical breakdown that forms gum and varnish.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

mix it to the requirements of what the product calls for and you should be ok. if you want you can stabilize the fuel first then mix the oil. There should be no issues with adding it to your mix.


Better explained by 30 year .......


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't forget--a lot of 2-cycle oil already has the fuel stabilizer added. Check the label to make sure.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Most of the stabilizer in 2 cycle oil really does not help, its really a very small amount in the oil .


----------

